# Hardcore Insanity



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2003)

My new training split is something like this:

Sun ??? Lower back, abs, traps
    deadlifts,  box squats, good mornings, reverse hyperextensions
    2 ab exercises
    shrugs (front and back)

Mon ??? Back, triceps
    rows, chins
    close grip bench press, dips, pushdowns

Wed ??? Quads, hams, calves, abs
    squats, box squats,  leg press, stiff leg deadlift (SLDL)
    standing and seated calve raises
    2 ab exercises

Fri ??? Chest, Shoulders, Biceps
    flat, incline, and decline bench press
    military or DB press, lateral and rear delt raises
    straight bar curl, preacher curl, DB curl


For the big three, I do them either 5x5 or Powermatrix style.

Powermatrix is a set of predetermined sets, reps and weights.
There are 7 sets per series, with a rep scheme of 8,5,3,1,1,1,5.
Once you can complete a series, you go to the next series where
most or all of the weights increase.

I???ll use Powermatrix for several weeks until progress stalls and then
switch to 5x5 for a few weeks. Then I go back to Powermatrix,
hopefully reaching new maxes.

For box squats, I usually do no more than 3 reps per set.

For the other exercises, I do either 3-5 sets of 5 or 2-4 sets of 6-8 reps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2003)

Sunday, Nov. 30

Deadlift  295 ??? 6,  385 ??? 3,  465 ??? 1,  490 ??? 1  (I???m at an end of a Powermatrix cycle)
   The 490 was a PR and took three tries. I was wiped out and didn???t even attempt the last set of 5.

Box squat  (12.25???) 295 ??? 2x1 (also a PR, still reeling from the deadlift)
Good morning  185 ??? 3x6
Reverse hyperextension  70 - 3x6
Shrugs  475 - 4x8 (2 sets in front, 2 in back)

Crunch machine  160 ??? 2x8, 1x5
   Lie down on a crunch machine, hook legs under pads, grab handles above head, and perform crunch.
   The machine has pegs on which to add weight to make it easier (weights near head) or harder (weights near feet). 

Crunch pulldown  120 ??? 3x6 
   Use lat machine with strap with 2 loops. Kneel on floor, pull strap to back of head, and perform crunch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2003)

Monday, Dec 1

Close grip bench  185 ??? 5x5
Dips  BW+35  - 8,7
Pushdowns   75 ??? 4x8

Bent over rows  245 ??? 5x5
Seated cable rows  180 ??? 4x8
Chinups (I suck at these) ??? 5,4,3,3
Lat extensions (not sure of the real name, this is what I call it)  65 ??? 4x8
  Use lat machine with straight bar. Grab bar arms shoulder width apart.
  Start with arm straight and parallel to floor. Keep arms straight and bring 
  hands to thighs. Slowly return arms to starting position.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2003)

Wed, Dec 3 (freezing cold in the gym, had a hard time getting warm)

Squats  245 ??? 5x5 (completed powermatrix cycle last week, maxed at 330)
Box squats  (12.25???) 245 ??? 5x2
SLDL  225 ??? 2x8
Leg Press  630 ??? 2x8

Standing calve raises  270 ??? 2x12
Seated calve raises  115 ??? 1x12. 1x8

Crunch pulldown  110 ??? 2x12, 1x8
Hanging leg raise  3x8


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2003)

Fri, Dec 5

Bench Press  190 1x8, 220 1x5, 230 1x3, 270 3x1, 220 1x5
  (second week of doing these with all reps paused - OUCH)
Incline Bench  175 ??? 2x8, 1x7
Decline Bench  205 ??? 1x8, 2x6 

Standing Military Press   95 ??? 4x5
DB lateral delt raise  20 ??? 2x8
DB rear delt raise  30 ??? 2x8

Barbell curls  85 ??? 4x5
Preacher curls  65 ??? 2x8
Incline DB hammer curls  35 ??? 2x7


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2003)

During the past week, I had been trying to decide whether to break discipline and try the 500 lb series for deadlift even though I hadn???t completed the 490 lb series, or just be patient and remain according to plan.

As it turned out, mother nature decided things for me. A snowstorm dumped half a foot of heavy, wet snow on us Friday night, so I got an extra back workout on Saturday shoveling. When I woke up Sunday, the back felt a little fatigued (not sore, just tired), so I decided not to push my luck. A partial workout is better than no workout at all.

Sunday, Dec 7, weight 221

Deadlift  405 ??? 4x4
Box squat (10.25??? ??? lowered height by 2 inches) 245 ??? 4x3
Good mornings  185 ??? 2x8
Reverse hyperextension  70 ??? 2x8
Shrugs  485 ??? 1x6, 1x5 (front), 2x5 (rear)

Crunch machine  165 ??? 2x8
Hanging leg raise 2x8


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2003)

Monday, Dec 8, weight 223

Close grip bench  195 ??? 5x5
Dips  BW+40  - 2x7,1x5
Pushdowns   80 ??? 2x8, 2x6

Bent over rows  255 ??? 5x5
Seated cable rows  190 ??? 4x8
Chinups ??? 5,5,4,3
Lat extensions  70 ??? 2x8


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2003)

Wed, Dec 10, weight 223

Squats  265 ??? 5x5 
Box squats  (10.25???) 245 ??? 5x3
SLDL  235 ??? 2x8
Leg Press  720 ??? 2x8

Standing calve raises  290 ??? 2x12
Seated calve raises  115 ??? 2x12]

Crunch machine  170 ??? 1x7, 2x5
Crunch pulldown  110 ??? 3x10


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2003)

Fri, Dec 12, weight 223

Bench Press  200 1x8, 230 1x5, 240 1x3, 280 3x1, 225 1x5
Incline Bench  185 ??? 1x8, 1x7
Decline Bench  205 ??? 1x8, 1x7  

Standing Military Press   105 ??? 4x5
Cable lateral delt raise  30 ??? 2x8
Cable rear delt raise  40 ??? 2x8

Barbell curls  95 ??? 4x5
Preacher curls  75 ??? 2x6
Standing DB hammer curls  35 ??? 2x8


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2003)

*500 Finally*

Sunday, Dec 14, weight 223

Deadlift  300 ??? 1x8, 390 ??? 1x4, 470 ??? 1x1, *500 ??? 1x1,* 390 ??? 1x3
  (second attempt at 500 went only to mid-shin, there was no third attempt)
Box squat (10.25???) 255 ??? 4x2
Good mornings  195 ??? 2x8
Reverse hyperextension  75 ??? 2x8

Shrugs  485 ??? 1x8, 1x6 (front), 1x8, 1x7 (rear)

Crunch machine  175 ??? 3x6
Hanging leg raise 2x8


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2003)

Monday, Dec 15, weight 222

Close grip bench  205 ??? 5x5
Dips  BW+40  - 2x8
Pushdowns   85 ??? 3x7

Bent over rows  265 ??? 5x5
Seated cable rows  210 ??? 2x8, 1x6
Chinups ??? 5,4,4,3


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2004)

*Time to catch up*

I've been slacking in the posting department, so now it's time to catch up. I've been on vacation since the 17th of December and normally I post from work, since it's a faster connection than at home.

Wed, Dec 17, weight 223
Squats  275 - 5x3
Box squats  (10.25") 255 - 4x2
SLDL  245 - 2x8
Leg Press  750 - 2x8
Standing calve raises  320 - 2x10
Seated calve raises  125 - 2x8
Crunch machine  135 - 2x20, 1x15
Crunch pulldown  100 - 2x15, 1x11


Fri, Dec 19, weight 223
Bench Press  200 1x8, 235 1x5, 250 1x3, 290 1x1, 230 1x4
Incline Bench  195 - 2x5
Decline Bench  215 - 1x7, 1x5 
Standing Military Press   115 - 2x5, 2x4
Cable lateral delt raise  35 - 2x8
Cable rear delt raise  45 - 2x8
Barbell curls  105 - 3x5
Preacher curls  75 - 2x6


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Week of Dec 21

Sunday, Dec 21, weight 224
Deadlift  405 - 3x4
Box squat (10.25") 255 - 2x2
Good mornings  205 - 2x6
Reverse hyperextension  80 - 2x6
Shrugs  405 - 1x8 (front), 1x8 (rear)
Crunch Pulldown  110 - 2x10
Hanging leg raise 2x8

Monday, Dec 22, weight 222
Close grip bench  215 - 3x5, 1x4, 1x3
Dips  BW+45 - 1x6, 1x5
Pushdowns   85 - 3x8
Bent over rows  275 - 2x5, 3x4
Seated cable rows  230 - 3x8
Chinups   BW+10 - 2x4, 3x3

Wed, Dec 24, weight 221
Squats  220 1x8, 265 1x5, 285 1x3, 330 3x1, 270 1x5
Box squats  (10.25") 265 - 2x2, 4x1
SLDL  245 - 1x8,   265 - 1x8
Leg Press  810 - 2x8
Standing calve raises  320 - 2x12
Seated calve raises  125 - 2x12
Crunch machine  175 - 10, 9, 5
Crunch Pulldown   120 - 2x8


Fri, Dec 26, weight 221
Bench Press  200 1x8, 235 1x5, 250 1x3, 290 2x1, 230 1x5
Incline Bench  195 - 1x6, 1x5
Decline Bench  215 - 1x8, 1x6
Standing Military Press   125 - 1x5, 2x4
Cable lateral delt raise  40 - 2x8
Cable rear delt raise  50 - 2x8
Barbell curls  85 - 4x5
Hammer curls  30 - 2x8


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Week of Dec 28

Sunday, Dec 28, weight 222
Deadlift  300 - 1x8, 390 - 1x4, 470 - 1x1, 500 - 0, 390 - 1x2
Box squat (10.25") 275 - 4x1
Good mornings  205 - 2x8
Reverse hyperextension  80 - 2x8
Shrugs  495 - 2x6 (front), 2x6 (rear)   405 - 2x10 (front), 2x10 (rear)
Crunch Machine  180 - 1x6, 1x4
Hanging leg raise 2x10


Monday, Dec 29, weight 222
Close grip bench  225 - 3x5, 1x4, 1x3
Dips  BW+45 - 1x8, 1x4
Pushdowns   90 - 2x6, 1x5
Chinups   BW+10 - 1x6, 3x4, 1x3
Bent over rows  275 - 5x5
Seated cable rows  240 - 1x8, 2x6


Wed, Dec 31, weight 223
Squats  220 1x8, 270 1x5, 300 1x3, 345 ***1x1, 275 1x5
*** - 1st attempt not sure I was below parallel
*** - 2nd attempt missed
*** - 3rd attempt, spotter said I was 1-2 inches above parallel
*** - 4th attempt, success
Box squats  (10.25") 285 - 3x1
SLDL   275 - 3x5
Leg Press  860 - 3x5
Crunch machine  180 - 1x6, 2x5
Crunch Pulldown   125 - 3x7


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

Wow, very nice working (training) journal, do you have a link for the power matrix, don't want to do it, just curious? And congratulations on the 500 max, awesome


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2004)

I can't find the link, but here's a couple of gif files containing the information.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I can't find the link, but here's a couple of gif files containing the information.


Where


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I can't find the link, but here's a couple of gif files containing the information.



The gifs are too big. Here is a word document with the charts. If you want the gifs, PM me your email address and I will send them.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks a lot


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, when I opened up the gif, I was in shock, was a very nice pic, LMAO  think I'll frame it for motivation 


When I first read your journal, I didn't realize you post by the week, haha, I said, Damn, he kicks ass on his training, well you do, but not all at once


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

HMMMMMMMMMMM  no pics in your gallery


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey, when I opened up the gif, I was in shock, was a very nice pic, LMAO  think I'll frame it for motivation
> 
> 
> When I first read your journal, I didn't realize you post by the week, haha, I said, Damn, he kicks ass on his training, well you do, but not all at once



The picture probably does more for you than for me. Glad you enjoyed it.  As for the posting, I'll get back to posting one workout at a time once I return to work. And as for the gallery, I need to find some decent ones first.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2004)

throwing around some nice weight there captain


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2004)

Thank, P-funk.

I am so glad to be back at work.  

Fri, Jan 2, weight 223
Bench Press  235 ??? 3x5, 2x4
Decline Bench  225 ??? 1x6, 1x5
Incline Bench  195 ??? 2x4
Standing Military Press   135 ??? 2x3, 1x2
Cable lateral delt raise  45 ??? 1x7, 1x6
Cable rear delt raise  55 ??? 2x8
Barbell curls  95 ??? 4x5
Preacher curls  65 ??? 2x8


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2004)

Sunday, Jan 4, weight 223
Deadlift  300 ??? 1x8, 390 ??? 1x5, 470 ??? 1x2, 500 ??? 1x1, 390 ??? 1x4
Box squat (10.25???) 285 ??? 3x1
Good mornings  225 ??? 2x5
Reverse hyperextension  85 ??? 2x6
Shrugs  500 ??? 2x7 (front), 2x7 (rear)
Crunch Machine  180 ??? 3x10
Crunch Pulldown  125 ??? 2x8


Monday, Jan 5, weight 221
Close grip bench  225 ??? 4x5,  1x3
Dips  BW+45 ??? 1x6, 1x5
Pushdowns   90 ??? 2x8
Chinups   BW+15 ??? 1x5, 1x4, 3x3
Bent over rows  285 ??? 3x4, 2x3
Seated cable rows  250 ??? 2x8, 2x6
Lat extensions  80 ??? 1x7, 1x6


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 7, 2004)

Wed, Jan 7, weight 223
Squats  275 ??? 5x5
Box squats  (10.25???) 275 ??? 5x1
SLDL  225 ??? 2x10
Leg Press  540 ??? 3x15
Standing calve raises  340 ??? 2x8
Seated calve raises  145 ??? 2x8
Crunch machine  190 ??? 2x7, 1x4
Hanging leg raises  2x10


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2004)

I need to visit my journal more often. Good morning, Katie.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I need to visit my journal more often. Good morning, Katie.


Yes you do 

Re-read your stats...........Your a big thick guy 

hehehe


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2004)

Thick, huh? I hope that's a compliment and not a criticism.

Fri, Jan 9, weight 221

I???ve been doing this routine for about a month now, and I???ve decided to make a few adjustments. Nothing major. Different rep schemes, a couple of different exercises, or different order of exercises. Today???s workout has declines before inclines, and the incline is done with dumbbells instead of the barbell. Also, I???ve decided to rotate the big 3 through the following rep schemes: Power Matrix, sets of 5 reps, and sets of 3 reps.

Had a tough workout today. Lots of things going on. Didn???t get enough sleep Wednesday night. A little more stress than usual at work. I had to lower the weights on a couple of exercises as I just wasn???t into the workout mentally.

Bench Press  255 ??? 8x3
Decline Bench  225 ??? 2x7
Incline Dumbbell Bench  75 ??? 1x6, 1x5
Standing Military Press   125 ??? 4x4
Cable lateral delt raise  40 ??? 2x8
Cable rear delt raise  60 ??? 2x8
Barbell curls  105 ??? 3x5
Preacher curls  75 ??? 2x8


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2004)

Sunday, Jan 11, weight 224 (slightly bloated from last night???s Chinese food)

The changes to the routine continue. I???ve decided to try rack deadlifts and deadlifting from a raised platform. I???m eliminating box squats from this workout, and replacing them with rack deadlifts and deadlifts from a 6 inch high box.

Deadlift  385 ??? 4x5
Rack deadlifts (knee level)  455 ??? 3x3
Platform deadlifts  225 ??? 3x3
Good mornings  225 ??? 2x6
Reverse hyperextension  85 ??? 2x8
Shrugs  500 ???  1x8, 1x7 (front), 2x8 (rear)
Crunch Machine  190 ??? 7, 4
Cable Crunch 125 ??? 2x8

I wasn???t sure what weight to use with the new exercises, so I just guessed. The rack deadlifts were very easy ??? sure hope I am doing them correctly. I really felt the platform deadlifts in my lower back. I had no trouble doing them, but I sure felt them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2004)

Monday, Jan 12, weight 223
Close grip bench  235 ??? 2x5,  2x4
Dips  BW+45 ??? 1x8, 1x6
Pushdowns   80 ??? 2x6
Chinups   BW+20 ??? 5,4,3,3,2
Bent over rows  285 ??? 5x5
Seated cable rows  260 ??? 1x7, 1x6
Straight-arm pulldowns  90 ??? 1x8, 1x6


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2004)

awsome wieght on the close grip bench press and bent rows.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2004)

The reading I've been doing has led me to start working the back and triceps harder in order to increase my bench. I've now got them on a separate day, and I hit those two exercises first.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2004)

Wed, Jan 14, weight 223
Squats  295 ??? 8x3
Box squats  (10.25???) 275 ??? 5x1
SLDL  225 ??? 2x10
Leg Press  630 ??? 3x12
Standing calve raises  340 ??? 2x10
Seated calve raises  150 ??? 1x8, 1x6
Hanging leg raises  2x12, 1x8


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> The reading I've been doing has led me to start working the back and triceps harder in order to increase my bench. I've now got them on a separate day, and I hit those two exercises first.




Yeah, working the anagonistic muscle (back) to increase your bench is huge.  that is a good idea.

Wed, Jan 14, weight 223
Squats 295 ??? 8x3
Box squats (10.25???) 275 ??? 5x1
SLDL 225 ??? 2x10
Leg Press 630 ??? 3x12
Standing calve raises 340 ??? 2x10
Seated calve raises 150 ??? 1x8, 1x6
Hanging leg raises 2x12, 1x8

this workout looks good and you really know your shit about lifting for strength form what I have read but if I could make a suggestion.  I would do the box sqats before my regular squats, or even on a completely different day.  The reason I said do it befroe is becasue box sqauts are an explosive/power exercise which will recruit more type IIb muscle fibers and it will be dificult to be explosive after doing a strength exercise like squats....Just my opinion.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

Good luck with the TP training, will you have an open thread at Avant for this, where members can view your progress???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> ... but if I could make a suggestion.  I would do the box sqats before my regular squats, or even on a completely different day.  The reason I said do it befroe is becasue box sqauts are an explosive/power exercise which will recruit more type IIb muscle fibers and it will be dificult to be explosive after doing a strength exercise like squats....Just my opinion.




That's an interesting thought about the ordering of the squats and box squats. My first inclination would be switching the order, but keeping them on the same day. I'm not sure where I would put them if I did them on a separate day. I will consider this when I resume this type of training in a few months.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2004)

As if on cue, katie has provided the perfect segue. 



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Good luck with the TP training, will you have an open thread at Avant for this, where members can view your progress???



Thanks. 

I've been selected to be one of TP's test subjects for his latest Training regimen. This will be a radical change from the type of training that I've been doing lately, focusing on hypertrophy instead of strength.

I will have a journal at Avant, but it will be in a private forum, with restricted access. TP wants this experiment run in confidentiality, so you won't be able to follow the progress. The plan calls for it to run 13 weeks. I'm also supposed to take before and after pictures. I assume that I'll be allowed to post them here, so if they're not too unflattering, they'll be in my gallery.

I'm hoping to start the new routine on Sunday, so tomorrow's workout will be the last one under the current scheme. I will not be posting in this journal regularly, but I do intend to pop in every once in a while with some information. It just won't be very detailed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2004)

I should have posted this earlier, but I was focused too much on diet. Anyway, this is a representative sample of my daily diet:

4:45 AM Pre-workout Protein/Carb shake (workout days only)
7:00 AM Post-workout Protein/Carb shake (at the gym, immediately following the workout)
7:45 AM Breakfast - bowl of cereal (Fiber One w/ wheat germ, milk), protein shake
9:30-10:00 AM Mid morning snack (usually tuna, sometimes smoked salmon, chicken, or turkey)
12:00-12:30 PM Lunch (usually 2 chicken breasts, vegetables or salad)
3:00-3:30 PM Mid afternoon snack (see Mid morning snack)
6:00-7:00 PM Dinner (fish, beef, or poultry, plus some combination of vegetables, salad, rice, pasta, except when at the Chinese buffet where almost anything goes)
9:30-10:00 PM Protein shake (just prior to bed)

My goal has been maximal protein, minimal carbs, and don't let the fats get out of hand.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2004)

If there was ever a day to stay in bed and skip the workout, today was it.
Minus 5 (F), minus 30 wind chill, and a balmy 50 in the gym.

Fri, Jan 16, weight 225  
Bench Press  210 ??? 1x8, 245 ??? 1x5, 265 ??? 1x2, 295 ??? 1x1, 240 - 1x5
Decline Bench  225 ??? 1x8, 1x7
Incline Dumbbell Bench  70 ??? 2x7
Standing Military Press   115 ??? 5x5

That???s it. Short and sweet. I want to start off TP???s new plan on the right foot, not too worn out from a previous workout, so I dropped a few exercises.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

you posted your diet, awesome, chinese buffet  no fair

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, it's freezing here too


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2004)

I've completed the first week of TP's new training plan.  It's much different than what I have been doing.  There are 3 other people currently doing it and we're at the same stage, so we're able to compare notes.

The only thing I've noticed so far is an increase in appetite. I don't know if it's related to the workouts or just a coincidence. Also, some muscles are sore due to the introduction of new (for me) exercises.  This is not a surprise.

I had to take "before" pictures as part of the project. One of these days I'll get around to posting them here.

That's it for now. Time for lunch.


----------



## joycough (Jan 23, 2004)

*Question*

I was just wondering what kinda of a resting scheme you use?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2004)

For exercises with 7-8 reps, the rest interval is about a minute and a half, but might creep up to 2 minutes, especially towards the end of the workout. For singles, it's generally a good 3 minutes between sets, and possibly 4 minutes when attempting new PRs. For those exercises where I'm doing from 3-5 reps, the rest period is between 2 and 2 and a half minutes.

The deadlift workout usually takes me about 70-75 minutes, the squat workout 60-65, and the other two 50-55.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2004)

I've just completed my second week of TP's torture test. I swear he's trying to kill me.  If this winds up being my last post in this journal, you'll know he's achieved his goal.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

CD Im really interested in seeing how you make out with this! TP's a wise man! I hope it all goes over well. You should try and get around to posting those before pics for us! 
Best of luck with it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks, Jen. I sure hope TP knows what he's doing.  This hypertrophy training is a big switch from the strength training I had been doing. In fact, up until today's workout, I had been satsified with the weights I had been using. Today's workout was another story though. An across the board decrease in amount of weight used.  As you've said in one of your journals, it's depressing seeing the amount of weight go down.  Now I need to pop over to your journal and see how the demo went.


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

It's the 6th. Where are your workouts mister?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2004)

I've been working out regularly.  I've been doing Twin Peak's new top-secret training plan,  details of which are to remain private until he is ready to release it for public viewing. 

Last Monday I completed the first stage of workouts.  It had been planned for 4 weeks, but the workouts got too difficult too quickly and we had to shorten it to three weeks.  We're also playing around with exercise selection.  As TP says, it's a work in progress.

I picked up a stomach bug (couldn't eat much, and couldn't keep in what little I did eat) during this past week, so the third week's training got stretched out a bit.

I actually lost about 5 pounds (all during the last week) from the start of the program until the end of the first stage.  In spite of that, most measurements remained the same, except for chest, which increased slightly.


----------



## X Ring (Feb 11, 2004)

i'll be a gineau pig for this training plan if you want.  I need something new to build mass I have been stuck at the same weights for a solid 8 months now.   It is pretty depressing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I've just completed my second week of TP's torture test. I swear he's trying to kill me.  If this winds up being my last post in this journal, you'll know he's achieved his goal.



Apparently, I haven't achieved my objective yet.  Damn.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2004)

Well it certainly wasn't a case of not trying.  What'd we do, about a gazillion sets of Deadlifts a week?


----------



## X Ring (Feb 12, 2004)

Deadlifts are awesome, they make me very happy.  I personally would rather have an awesome session doing deads than have sex.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2004)

I was in complete agreement with you right up to "sex".


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Well it certainly wasn't a case of not trying.  What'd we do, about a gazillion sets of Deadlifts a week?




that is why you are the capt. 



this sucks that you can't post workouts!  I like seeing the weights you are tossing around.  It fires me up to try and train hard


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> this sucks that you can't post workouts!  I like seeing the weights you are tossing around.  It fires me up to try and train hard



I can't give specifics, but I can give some hints.    

All rep ranges are 6-9.

From recent workouts:

Incline DB press: 80-90 lbs
Flat BB Press: 225
Deadlifts: 335-365
1-arm DB Row: 115
Close Grip BP: 155-175
Squat: 225
Shrugs: 365

Most weights are down from what I had been doing, but I'm doing higher rep sets now.  

And you better keep training hard. I'm still reading your journal.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

Damn, I hate high reps too.  I don't like counting over 4.  It gives me a headache!


----------



## X Ring (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I was in complete agreement with you right up to "sex".



Ahh i dont know, of course maybe that is b/c I havent seen my girlfriend in over 2months and have done deadlifts plenty since then. and I remember deadlifts for days afterwards everytime I try to move.  Cant say the same for sex.  
now no one tell my girl this ok


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2004)

I've just completed the first two weeks of stage 2 of TP's training program.  Strength levels are finally starting to come back. 

I'm currently on business travel in Spain.  I've been here a week so far and have another 2 weeks to go.  There's a gym here so I've been able to continue my workouts.  They don't have all the equipment that I need, but it's certainly better than not working out at all for 3 weeks.  It's also been an adjustment working out after work as opposed to first thing in the morning.  I have much more energy at 5:30 AM than I do at 7 PM after working 10 hours.

Eating out all the time makes it difficult to keep a clean diet.  I was doing really well for the first few days, but Friday and Saturday were not so good.  I'll try to get back on track on Sunday.  The paella is really good here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 27, 2004)

Week 3 of stage 2 is now history.  I've adjusted to the time change and the workouts this week have been better than the first week I was here.  I'm leaving Aranjuez this coming Sunday and heading to El Ferrol for the last week of work.  I've never been there before and I'm hoping I can find some place to workout.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2004)

Damn man, you gotta be pretty hardcore to train like this while being on the road for so long.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## joycough (Mar 8, 2004)

*Deadlifts*

I was wondering if you could give me a little help here?

i wear shorts while I deadlift and my legs get quite scraped up. Should I wear pants or would they bunch up? Or would you recommend Baby Powder? I was also wondering if you felt a belt was neccessary? I don't use one right now but as I continually increase the weight per week I'm starting to wonder if i should.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2004)

My 3-week stint in Spain is over.  Back home and back online.  The hard disk on my laptop got corrupted last week and it not only hampered my work, but also kept me off the internet for almost a week.

As for training, we're now in the 3rd and final stage of TP's ultimate training.  Results have been decent so far.  Yesterday I came to the realization of why the weights of my squats and deadlifts have declined.  TP does not have any ab exercises in the program and lower back is hit only with deadlifts.  So the core wasn't really being stressed and as a result, my lifts have suffered.  I intend to get back on track with some core exercises and hope to get my squat and deadlift poundages back up to where they used to be.

Pat, the training was key to keeping my sanity while on the road.  I didn't find it to be a chore.  I actually looked forward to the workouts.  We were working 10-12 hour days, so the workouts were an excellent break.  It was a bit different for me working out after work instead of early morning like I normally do, but I adjusted pretty well.  It's hard to workout before work when the gym doesn't open until 9 AM.

Joycough - Scraped shins are a part of the game.  I've heard of people using pants to prevent the scraping, too.  I don't think baby powder will do much.  As for a belt, I threw mine away a long time ago, and I don't use a belt for any exercise.  That includes singles and 1 RMs.  There are others who will disagree with that, but my opinion is that a belt is not needed.


----------

